# Lüftungsanlage über BMA abschalten



## Cowboy (5 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab zwei Fragen zur Abschaltung von Lüftungsanlagen in Gebäuden beim auslösen einer Brandmeldeanlage (BMA).
Das die Anlage abschalten muss ist klar, die erste Frage ist muss dies rein hardwaremäßig erfolgen (sprich mit Schützen Motore und Heizungen aus) oder ist eine Softwärelösung ausreichend?
Zweitens darf die Lüftungsanlage nach dem Reset der BMA wieder selbstständig anlaufen oder MUSS sie vor Ort wieder eingeschaltet/resetet werden?
Vielleicht habt Ihr auch ein paar Hinweise auf Vorschriften wo ich das nachlesen kann.

Danke schon mal für eure Komentare

Euer Cowboy


----------



## GLT (5 April 2019)

Wenn BMA zum Einsatz kam, war stets die HW-Abschaltung gefordert.
Automatischer Anlauf nach BMA-Rücksetzen realisieren wir nicht - hier muss jede Anlage manuell (kann auch aus der Ferne geschehen) rückgesetzt werden.

Da für entsprechende Liegenschaften ein Brandschutzkonzept vorliegen sollte, kann man die Eventualitäten auch nochmal hinterfragen - also den automatischen Wiederanlauf. Den Schuh mit SW-Abschaltung würd ich mir nicht anziehen.


----------



## Markus (8 April 2019)

Wir schalten auch immer über ein HW Signal ab.
Aber grundsätzlich sind die Gebäudefritzen in dem Bereich noch 20 Jahre hinten dran.
Wenn du dann noch anschaust wieviel Gewerke so ein Signal mit irgendwelchen Telefonleitungen und Dosenklemmen über Klapperrealais schleifen, dann fragst du dich echt warum wir uns im Maschinenbau so einen Kopf über PL, Diagnose, Querschluss,... machen. Naja Hauptsache für die Notbeleuchtung wurde mit exorbitantem Verlege- und Materialaufwand ein "Funktionserhalt" "sichergestellt"...


So wirklich Ahnung hat da - nach meiner Erfahrung - keiner und gesetzliche/normative Grundlagen gibt's auch nicht wirklich.
Im Brandschutzkonzept steht (bestenfalls) drin dass die Lüftung abschalten soll, WIE sie das tun soll ist idr nicht beschrieben.
Das liegt aber auch daran dass die meisten sogenannten ""Fachplaner"" nicht wissen das "abschalten" nicht gleich "abschalten" ist.

Frag am besten schriftlich an, und lass die die Ausführung ebenfalls schriftlich bestätigen.


----------



## dingo (8 April 2019)

Vielleicht steht etwas in 
VDI 3814 - Richtlinienreihe Gebäudeautomation
VDI 3819 - Brandschutz in der Gebäudetechnik

Wichtig, wie Markus bereits geschrieben hat:
Schriftlich ein OK einholen!


----------



## Cowboy (9 April 2019)

Danke euch für eure Antworten,
ich werde auf jeden Fall Hardwareabschaltung mit Resettaste einbauen
und auch nacjfragen was genau gefordert ist.

@dingo
Die Richtlinien werde ich mal durcharbeiten


----------



## thomass5 (9 April 2019)

Frag auch mal nach, wie schnell die Lüfter usw. zum Stillstand gebracht, Klappen geschlossen, usw.  werden müssen. Evtl. ist ein gezieltes runterfahren und anschließendes Abschalten oder festhalten notwendig. 
Wie oben schon geschrieben: Das Brandschutzkonzept sollte es hergeben.


----------

